# Clicking sound form rear passenger tire



## BAMBAM (Jan 2, 2010)

I am experiencing a clicking sound about every half rotation of the rear passenger wheel. can anyone tell me what it might be?

thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Rock in the tire tread, stick stuck in the suspention, bad wheel bearing, bad joint in the axle, wheel coming loose, brakes, ice in the tire, someone running along side the car with a clicker.....take your pick.


----------



## Bobbyfl (Dec 30, 2020)

BAMBAM said:


> I am experiencing a clicking sound about every half rotation of the rear passenger wheel. can anyone tell me what it might be?
> 
> thanks


Did you happen to figure out what that clicking was I have the same identical issue


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Jack it up and put it in neutral and spin the tire by hand and see if you still hear it. If so you may need to pull the wheel and look further, pull the brake drum off, you make have some loose brake springs or hardware. Or bearing etc. as the guys said


----------

